# No pass Thru?



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

At the poundage he is shooting he simply does not have the KE for a pass through. Watch the outdoor channel where every guy on their is sponsored by rage so they have to shoot them and you will rarely see a pass through even though they are using the latest and greatest bows. It kills the deer but if a pass through is what you are after than you need to switch to a fixed for that poundage, preferrably a cut on contact.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like he needs to get rid of those Rage's and get some Muzzys!!!!!


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Both kills so far this year with rage broadheads were complete passthroughs. In both cases I found the arrow stuck lightly in the ground at least 6 feet past the point of impact and there was a 5 foot circle of bloodspray that I could see from the stand....just NASTY.

Shot number one severed a total of 5 ribs and was a perfectly broadside "ribs, lungs, ribs" shot.

Shot number 2 was closer and entered the last rib on the right side. It exited the animal through the left shoulder roast...and here's a picture of what it did on the way out to the shoulder roast...again...just NASTY











My arrows are 425 grains - not heavy.

Both shots were within 20 yards.

My bow is a Bear TRX32 set at 63 LBS.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> with that said i do shoot rage 3 blade im shooting close to 350 fps and it can be difficult to tune a bow of that speed .


Wow, what bow do you shoot??


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

BASEK2 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Yea, I'm starting to believe that arrow weight must be the issue. No he has not found a single deer and never found ANY of the arrows either to my recent memory. Ill get him to switch to a heavier one (at least suggest it) and see what happens. Thanks again everyone.


If he hasn't found ANY of the deer he's stuck an arrow in, he's not hitting them in the right spot!!!

You dont need a pass through or a fancy broadhead to kill a deer! He needs to work on his shot placement and/or wait for better shots!


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

BASEK2 said:


> I'm not sure what broadheads he was using before to be honest. I know his bow is tuned. He took it in last year to just make sure that everything was up to par after the same thing happened. He only hit the shoulder in one of those 4 deer so I dont know. *Maybe it's the rage's*, I shoot muzzys and never had an issue. Maybe I can take him into switching heads. We'll see. Thanks guys.


DING DING DING!!!! we have a winner..... (any mechanical for that matter!!!!


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm 15 and shoot a 48 pound pull bow, the rage I shot a doe with was a pass through. The Dow was never recovered after 7 hours of searching


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

HuntTrap13 said:


> I'm 15 and shoot a 48 pound pull bow, the rage I shot a doe with was a pass through. The Dow was never recovered after 7 hours of searching
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


good job on being persistant in your search!!!! mechanicals tend to deflect easier, especially with steep angle shots *somtimes* entering and exiting on the same side or deflecting to a different angle as it passes through missing the intended target spot, without vital damage. (not saying all cases)


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Am I looking at my rage wrong?
Has a blade on the tip. My thundered do not have that. My thunderhead is a chisel tip.

sent from a tree.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

My party has killed 13 deer over the past 2 years and all of us shoot rages, and only 1 wasn't a complete pass through and that was a direct shoulder hit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormsearch (Mar 2, 2005)

BASEK2 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Yea, I'm starting to believe that arrow weight must be the issue. No he has not found a single deer and never found ANY of the arrows either to my recent memory. Ill get him to switch to a heavier one (at least suggest it) and see what happens. Thanks again everyone.





Uncle Boopoo said:


> If he hasn't found ANY of the deer he's stuck an arrow in, he's not hitting them in the right spot!!!
> 
> You dont need a pass through or a fancy broadhead to kill a deer! He needs to work on his shot placement and/or wait for better shots!


Several things - just because he had his bow checked at a bow shop doesn't mean it is tuned. Even if you are shooting a mechanical and it hits where you fp goes, doesn't mean the arrow is flying straight. Have him shoot a fixed blade and see where that goes. I had my bow checked, it was shooting near bullet holes at 3' away - I only wish all my deer were that close.

Somebody finally picked up on the above response - he simply is a arrow slinger, not a bow hunter. He needs more practice and likely somebody to sit with him to help out. Maybe get him in a ground blind for a better shot opportunity.

I'm also a little skeptical, time to start counting his arrows in the quiver when he returns when he said he stuck another deer.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Mechanicals are very good for shot placement, I have been shooting them for 15 years, take a deer or 2 a year and never had a failure. Not proud of this, but once took a head shot a a small buck that was looking straight at me a getting ready to bolt. A 15 yard shot with a cabelas brand lazer strike mechanical. I hit it just above what would be the midpoint between the eyes, it drove through the skull and about 15" straight down it's neck. The blades were NOT bent!!! Instant death, no tracking required.

I had to shoot between two braches about 4" apart, the confidence of knowing exactly where that arrow was ging to hit allowed me to make that shot. 

That is the benefit of mechanicals, shot placement. Shot placement means everything, you can kill a whitetail with a 25 pound bow with good shot placement.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Well, I took a 6 point yesterday, waited at full draw for him to turn and he kept sniffing the ground pointed straight at me at 15 yards. Finally dedcided to shoot and go for the spine/lung area from above, aiming right at the spine just behind the neck. Hit him dead nuts in the spine, dropped in his tracks. Mechanical Cabelas Lazer Strike broadheads, exact shot placement just like my field tips.

It's all about shot placement as my previous post stated.

This was the first time however, that these broadheads broke. But the impact was incredible an the result was perfect. If I had to donate a broadhead for every deer I shoot it would be worth it in my checkbook!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

